# Wilhelmus a Brakel Exposition of Six Creation Days



## Afterthought (Dec 29, 2014)

Any thoughts on his exposition? Does he go too far at points? I'm especially interested in thoughts on his view of "the heaven and the earth," the firmament, and the place of the earth in relation to the light (along with what the light was doing to make morning and evening).

The exposition can be found here from pages 272-277 (it will probably be easier to read on the pdf than to read a copy and pasted version here): http://biblicalspirituality.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/reasonableservicevol1-indexed.pdf 

It starts with:

"Since the Lord has described creation for us in such a detailed fashion, it is therefore our duty to attentively observe all this. To facilitate this, we shall make the following general remarks.

First, it should be noted that the first verse of Scripture, “In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth” is not a superscription, nor is it a summary statement relative to creation, but it represents a stage of creation. By “heaven” we understand the third heaven, and by “earth” we understand the globe and the visible universe."


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 30, 2014)

This is what I've tended to think, although I haven't read a Brackel.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone else? From what I've seen, unlike what is presented above, some take the "heaven and earth" to be a merism. Also, some take the stars being placed in the firmament as being from an earthly vantage point, not necessarily a reference to them being placed in "outer space."


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 1, 2015)

I would find it highly appropriate if God first created the unformed and unfilled earth, at the same time as He created the heaven of heavens.

It turned out that earth was to be st the very centre of His plans to glorify Himself, in a way that heaven wasn't.

But the important thing is what fits the language. Obviously a scholar as astute as a Brackel thought it possible (or probable?).

The Ascension of Christ seems to indicate that earthly and heavenly time are co-ordinate. 

There was a "time" when Christ as to His human nature wasn't in heaven and there was a time - after about A.D.30 or A.D.33 - when He was.

There seems to be a relationship between earthly and heavenly chronology.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Afterthought (Feb 2, 2015)

Peairtach said:


> I would find it highly appropriate if God first created the unformed and unfilled earth, at the same time as He created the heaven of heavens.


A fair point. The two views might not be mutually exclusive; although if the merism view is taken, perhaps there is then no evidence that the heaven of heavens was created at that time?


----------



## Afterthought (Feb 3, 2015)

In light of a recent TGC blog post, I am reminded of how people basically draw anything they wish from Gen. 1:1 based on whether it is a merism, actual action or whatever. That is, people of the same views on what Gen. 1:1 is and its relation to the rest of the chapter draw contradictory conclusions and claim that it necessarily follows from their view. Then to top it off, they claim that the view they oppose does not lead to their conclusions, but contrary conclusions!

Given the lack of response to this thread, it may be better to split off these topics into their separate threads. I was hoping to be economical and just discuss it all in one thread, but this sort of economy doesn't always work for discussion boards.


----------

